# Sprouts



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

OK, it's that time of year again. Anyone found a source?


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

PoleDancer said:


> OK, it's that time of year again. Anyone found a source?


The last time I saw any was in Metro Mohandesin but that was a month ago.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Are you having them for Christmas lunch?

I had lunch at the Four Seasons a couple of weeks ago and I had sprouts.. well two leaves lol


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

They are around, but scarce! The veggie guy next to Miriam market (Ma'adi) get some in from time to time. Alfa market also has from time to time (Corniche). Why you say this time of year? The stuff can be grown any time of the year. I have found some in the middle of summer.


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> Why you say this time of year? The stuff can be grown any time of the year. I have found some in the middle of summer.


I deduce from that that sprouts are not a traditional accompaniment to the Sith Efrikan Christmas dinner 

60% of British sprout production is harvested in the two weeks running up to Christmas.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2011)

PoleDancer said:


> OK, it's that time of year again. Anyone found a source?


I got some from a veg guy on 9 streer Maadi, across the road and up a bit from radio shack


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Scored my sprout fix at Kimo (Midan Victoria, by the ACE Club, Maadi). Thanks for the responses though folks.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

PoleDancer said:


> I deduce from that that sprouts are not a traditional accompaniment to the Sith Efrikan Christmas dinner
> 
> 60% of British sprout production is harvested in the two weeks running up to Christmas.


Interesting. I worked in Malaysia for three years and sprouts is a daily veggie for all south east asian food. I got hooked on it there and always hunting for the stuff, including lemon grass and other delectiable south east asian cuisine...


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Hmmm. I wonder if we're talking about the same thing Whitedesert.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brussels_sprout


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

PoleDancer said:


> Hmmm. I wonder if we're talking about the same thing Whitedesert.
> 
> Brussels sprout - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


OH NO!!!! Brussel sprouts, We are most definately NOT talking about the same stuff. I HATE brussel sprouts, they do stange things to me not for discussion in publicI was talking about bean sprouts, not brussel sprouts.


----------

